# 18 mo. old son's foreskin red and cracked



## WineBattle (Apr 28, 2002)

DS has been playing with his penis whenever he can. I often find him with his hand shoved down his pants/diaper.

Anyhow, I just changed him and noticed his foresking tip is really red. Upon further inspection, I see that it's cracked and *almost* bleeding at two spots! I'm freaking out. Incidentally, DS doesn't seem to be bothered by it, but I'm worried.

DH changed his first diaper this morning and said his foreskin was red. DS hasn't had access to his penis since last night because he's been in his jammies; last night I didn't notice this redness at all. So based on this it doesn't seem like he did it by forcing the foreskin back. Rather, it sounds like it just happened without provocation.

There's no mucous or white looking stuff, so I don't think it's infected. It's just sore looking. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

Yikes!







That sounds quite painful. I wish I had a suggestion for you. The only thing I could think of is to call your Dr. Do you have a good pedi? and by that I mean one that wont say, oh lets circ before we do anything else.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Boys do have a certain fondness for that part and it is a definite possibility that is what is causing this. It is very normal for them to manipulate it as the separation process begins. That process feels like itching to many of them and they are kinda "scratching" that itch. However, the cracking does not sound like a part of that process. That sounds like it may be a yeast infection.

For the next 24 hours, keep him dressed where he can't get to his penis to give it that rough treatment. If the symptoms improve, it's his handling of it that is the cause. If it doesn't improve, you may want to get him checked for a yeast infection. If that is what it is, there are over the counter medications such as Gynelotrimin that will work just fine just as they would for a daughter.

The day long bouts of redness and puffiness are quite common during the time the separation process is happening and is nothing to worry about and no action needs to be taken.

Frank


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Some things that come to mind..... soap or bubble bath irritation, dry skin which seems to be a bigger problem this time of year, irritation from handling it so much. I wouldn't suspect a yeast infection because cracking and bleeding from yeast infections doesn't usually happen right way. Usually you'd have to have a problem with yeast for a while first. In my experience anyway. I'd just put some antibiotic ointment on it and see if that helps any.

Hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## Xenogenesis (May 1, 2002)

Are you nursing/breastfeeding?

Breastmilk applied to it will help also.


----------



## Xenogenesis (May 1, 2002)

How is he doing?


----------

